#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  Фонд A.S.I.A.

## ullu

*Давайте познакомимся: A.S.I.A.*  ( текст с форума ДО)

Официальный сайт:www.asia-onlus.org

Раздел A.S.I.A. на форуме русскоязычной Дзогчен общины.
Здесь можно задать вопросы о фонде напрямую контактным лицам ASIA в России и так далее.

http://dzogchencommunity.ru/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=58

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A.S.I.A. - это Ассоциация Интернациональной Солидарности с Азией (Association for International Solidarity in Asia).

КТО МЫ:

A.S.I.A. - неправительственная организация, которая с 1988 года работает над сохранением огромного и уникального культурного и традиционного наследия Тибета и азиатских малых народов, поддержанием его устойчивого развития. Председатель и основатель этой организации - Намкай Норбу Ринпоче.

НАШИ ПРИНЦИПЫ:

Уважение местных культурных традиций. Вдохновляющее начало всех проектов A.S.I.A. - необходимость сохранения и развития местных традиций, исходит из понимания, что культурное многообразие - богатство, достойное быть переданным будущим поколениям.

Бережное отношение к природной среде. A.S.I.A. использует биоархитектуру, центры переработки, сбор дождевой воды и старается распространить принципы защиты окружающей среды в местных сообществах.

Вовлечение местного населения. A.S.I.A. привлекает местных жителей к процессам определения, выполнения и управления проектами.

Прозрачность и честность являются основой финансового и экономического управления, что подтверждается нашим бюджетом и результатами внутренних ревизий и контроля.

ЧЕМ МЫ ЗАНИМАЕМСЯ:

1) Мы заботимся об образовании детей в самых нуждающихся и самых отдаленных районах: строим школы, обучаем преподавателей и дистанционно их спонсируем. 

2) Мы улучшаем состояние здравоохранения, основывая больницы и сельские медпункты и обучая местных медицинских работников. A.S.I.A. проводит акции по санитарному просвещению и медицинской профилактике. Мы обеспечиваем снабжение и распределение питьевой воды для создания необходимых условий гигиены и здоровья. Мы поощряем использование традиционной медицины.

3) Мы активны в чрезвычайных ситуациях, оказывая помощь пострадавшим от стихийных бедствий: доставляем предметы первой необходимости, восстанавливаем дома, больницы и школы, пополняем стада крупного рогатого скота – единственного источника физического выживания кочевых народов. 

4) Мы способствуем развитию разведения крупного рогатого скота, чтобы помочь кочевым народам достичь экономической самостоятельности. Мы обучаем ветеринаров с целью улучшения здоровья стад. Мы поощряем экологически чистое сельское хозяйство для сохранения окружающей среды.

5) Мы сохраняем изначальное местное культурное наследие, реставрируя исторические здания и объекты. Мы восстанавливаем и поддерживаем колледжи практики и обучения традиций Буддизма и Бонпо, издаем и распространяем неопубликованные тексты Тибетской традиции.

6) Мы посвятили себя распространению знания и уважения к другим культурам через информирование и пробуждение осознанности общества.

СТРАНЫ, В КОТОРЫХ МЫ РАБОТАЕМ

С 1993 года и до сегодня A.S.I.A. осуществила более 150 проектов развития, помощи и дистанционного спонсорства в
Тибете, 
Китае,
Индии, 
Непале, 
Шри Ланке.
В Италии и Европе A.S.I.A. работает вместе со школами, университетами и местными властями, организуя выставки и конференции по привлечению внимания к ситуации меньшинств на Азиатском континенте. 

МЫ НУЖДАЕМСЯ В ВАШЕЙ ПОДДЕРЖКЕ 

Вы можете поддержать наши проекты: 
• Став сторонником A. S. I. A. - с минимальным взносом 55 евро в год и участвуя в акциях ассоциации;
• Взять на удалённую дотацию ребенка, пожилого человека или тибетского монаха и провести его/ее через курс обучения. 
• Сделать добровольное пожертвование на конкретный проект и проследить шаг за шагом развитие этого проекта на нашем сайте www.asia-onlus.org. 

Платежи могут быть сделаны:
а) Кредитной картой через наш вебсайт www.asia-onlus.org
б) Перечислением денежных средств по реквизитам (в евро или долларах):
Банк (Bank):
Monte dei Paschi di Siena S.p.a
Corso Toscana 13
58031 Arcidosso
Italy
SWIFT CODE: PASC IT M1G99

Получатель (Beneficiary):
Asia Onlus
Via San Martino della Battaglia 31
00185 Roma
Italy

Цели платежа:
а) Пожертвование (for Donations):
Bank account no. 389350
IBAN: IT 27 M 01030 72160 000000389350
или 
б) Удалённая дотация (for Long Distance Sponsorship)
В этом случае не забудьте указать свой Sponsor Code:
Bank account no. 562272
IBAN: IT 06 F 01030 72160 000000562272

ТЕЛ. + 39 06 44340034
Факс + 39 06 44702620
info@asia-onlus.org
adozioni@asia-onlus.org
www.asia-onlus.org

Представитель A.S.I.A. в русскоязычных регионах:
Андрей Райт asia.contact.russia@gmail.com
Skype: andreas.raith

----------

Иван Ильич (16.06.2010)

----------


## ullu

*Строительство тибетской школы в Дерге.*

ASIA Onlus - неправительственная организация и оперативное подразделение Дзогчен-Общины, созданная в целях проведения акций солидарности в Азии и основанная Чогьялом Намкаем Норбу в 1988, - выступает с обращением о начале сбора пожертвований для окончания строительства тибетской школы в Дерге.
В прошлом году мы обратились с призывом о реализации строительства начальной школы в тибетском поселке Дерге. Благодаря щедрому отклику сторонников ASIA мы смогли начать проект. Между тем, классные комнаты закончены, и уже началось строительство спален. 
Кухня и общая столовая, однако, все еще отсутствуют, так же отсутствуют ванные комнаты и комнаты для отдыха.
Мы должны закончить работы до следующего лета, так как в сентябре 2008 начнется учебный год, и детям будет нужна собственная настоящая школа!

Сегодня, как никогда прежде, важен ваш вклад в завершение строительства и оборудование зданий. Подключите также друзей…, вместе мы откроем начальную школу в Дерге в будущем году!

Спасибо еще раз за внимание и ваше драгоценное сотрудничество!
С Рождеством Христовым от всего персонала ASIA!
Андреа Делл'Анджело (Директор)

----------

Иван Ильич (16.06.2010)

----------


## ullu

Информационный бюллетень фонда ASIA на русском языке
http://dzogchencommunity.ru/files/AS...no.1_06rus.pdf

----------


## ullu

Новости проекта на английском языке за 2008 год и за прошлые годы тоже
http://www.asia-ngo.org/en/index.php...=117&Itemid=59

----------


## ullu

(* вклад в 25 евро в месяц , поддрежка либо пожилого человека либо ребенка* )
A contribution of 25 Euro a month is sufficient to distance sponsor a child or an elderly person
through ASIA.

(таким образом вы можете помочь )
In this way you can maintain:
( ребенку из удаленных и наиболее бедных областей Тибета или беженцам в Непале и Индии в получении среднего образования )
- a child in compulsory education in the poorest and most remote areas of Tibet and in the communities
in exile in India and Nepal;

( пожилому человеку , беженцу в Индии , в доме престарелых )
- an elderly person in an old people’s home in the Tibetan refugee settlements in India;
A contribution of 16 Euro a month is sufficient to distance sponsor a monk at a
traditional Buddhist Study and Practice College in Tibet

For Long Distance Sponsorship:
By Bank transfer: to ASIA Onlus, Bank: Monte dei Paschi di Siena - account n. 5622.72
IBAN: IT 06 F 01030 72160 000000562272 - SWIFT BIC: PASC IT M1 G99
By Credit Card: on our website www.asia-onlus.org


( *Вклад в 16 евро в месяц , достаточная поддержка монаха , обучающегося в традиционном буддийском колледже в Тибете* )
A contribution of 16 Euro a month is sufficient to distance sponsor a monk at a
traditional Buddhist Study and Practice College in Tibet

For Long Distance Sponsorship:
By Bank transfer: to ASIA Onlus, Bank: Monte dei Paschi di Siena - account n. 5622.72
IBAN: IT 06 F 01030 72160 000000562272 - SWIFT BIC: PASC IT M1 G99
By Credit Card: on our website www.asia-onlus.org

(перевод корявый в скобочках мой, кто может поправьте. Я это запостила отдельно, поскольку меня убили размеры спонсорских дотаций в месяц достаточных для того что бы кто-то мог учиться или жить в старости )

----------

Иван Ильич (16.06.2010)

----------


## ullu

Реконструкция колледжа в Галлингтене, который был уничтожен 9 февраля 2009 года при пожаре, почти завершена.

Система водоснабжения ещё должна быть восстановлена и какое-то оборудование комнат для монахов завершено..
( не могу нормально перевести, так что читайте дальше на английском  :Smilie: ))

http://www.asia-ngo.org/en/index.php...article&id=239

----------

Иван Ильич (16.06.2010)

----------


## ullu

Чрезвычайная ситуация после землетрясения –  Поддержи пострадавших в провинции Цинхай – 

Дорогие друзья, 
Спасибо за ваш мгновенный отклик на наше первое обращение, благодаря этому мы смогли действовать быстро и прийти на помощь людям в Юйшу. 

Через несколько дней ASIA доставит вторую партию продуктов и предметов первой необходимости, которые будут переданы 1500 детям и 162 учителям из 3 районной начальной школы Юйшу. Давайте поддержим население Юйшу! 

Обеспечение едой ребенка стоит около 50 центов (15 рублей) в день! 
Покупка разборного дома-палатки для учителя и его семьи стоит 270 евро (около 12 000 рублей). 

Спасибо вам всем, кто участвует в этой кампании, помогая деньгами или распространяя информацию об этом.

Читать последние новости и смотреть видео о первой доставке помощи.
http://www.asia-ngo.org/en/index.php...article&id=249
http://www.asia-ngo.org/en/index.php...e&id=249#video

Сделать пожертвование в фонд ASIA на поддержку населения Юйшу можно здесь: ПОЖЕРТВОВАНИЕ В ASIA
http://www.asia-ngo.org/en/index.php...=245&Itemid=59

Если по каким-то причинам Вам сложно сделать это самостоятельно, вы можете прислать деньги с помощью любого платежного терминала денежным переводом на счёт Яндекс.Деньги  41001 219 45 16 46, либо банковским переводом внутри России (Блиц, Юнистрим, пр.).

Для банковского перевода внутри России напишите, пожалуйста, письмо по адресу elenaanischenko@gmail.com, и укажите, что хотели бы внести пожертвование в фонд ASIA. С вами свяжутся и сообщат реквизиты для перевода.

С наилучшими пожеланиями,

Лена Анищенко 

ганчи РЯГ

----------

Иван Ильич (16.06.2010)

----------


## Джигме

Сбор денег для помощи пострадавшим от землетрясения еще актуален? Как можно проверить перевод на яндекс счет с терминала?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Насколько я знаю, да. Сейчас фонд занимается восстановлением школы и домов у меня трудно с тибетскими названиями, но на сайте оно есть

На остальные вопросы, надеюсь, Таня ответит или можно задать вопрос по указанному адресу почты.

----------


## ullu

Вот ответ от Лены Анищенко - координатора АЗИЯ в России.

Сбор денег не просто актуален, а супер актуален!
Сейчас переводим новостной бюллетень АЗИИ и скоро его кинем в войс   ( и я размещу его здесь тоже ) .

Пока кратко, беглый перевод небольшого кусочка
В Юйшу сейчас планируется следующая деятельность:

1. Школы- помощь школам для того, что бы они могли начать работать
2. Клиники- помощь больницам, что бы они могли оказывать основную врачебную помощь детям и их учителям
3. Вода- очистка воды, что бы предотвратить распространение инфекции и болезнетворных организмов
4.  Помощь женщинам, сиротам, пожилым людям- доставка пищи, одежды, палаток, в основном в ожидании скорой зимы, которая здесь, на высоте 4000 метров над уровнем моря начнется уже в сентябре.

Все это необходимо делать как можно быстрее, до того как зимняя погода (температура здесь опускается намного ниже нуля) сделает невозможной жизнь населения Юйшу.

Our next interventions will focus on the schools in order to support them in starting up school

activities; on the clinics in order to supply basic health care to children and teachers; on water

sanitization to avoid the spread of infection and illness and on the weakest elements: women,

orphans and the elderly who we will help by distributing food, clothes, tents, mainly in

anticipation of the next winter which, at 4000 metres a.s.l., will already be here in September.

We need to act quickly, before the rigid winter temperatures (which go many degrees below

zero) make life conditions impossible for the population of Yushu.


Что бы убедиться, что деньги дошли можно написать по адресу   elenaanischenko@gmail.com когда, сколько и откуда переводили.  Лена ответит дошел ли перевод.

----------


## ullu

И ещё вот письмо от фонда АЗИЯ.

Дорогая Русская Сангха,

Спасибо вам за щедрое пожертвование . Это ценнный вклад для людей в Юшу, пострадавших от землетрясения. Наш персонал в Юшу распространяет помощь детям и учителям в начальных школах.

Вы можете найти обновленную информацию, фотографии и видео о нашей благотворительной деятельности по адресу:

www.asia-ngo.org/earthquake_updates

Пожалуйста, передайте эту ссылку с обновлениями Сангхе, спасибо!

С уважением,

Linda Fidanzia

(ASIA Fundraising)

_______________________________________

Dear Russian Sangha,

thank you for your generous donation . It is a valuable contribution for people in Yushu affected by the earthquake.

Our staff is in Yushu to distribute humanitarian aids to the children and the teachers of a primary school..

You can find updated news, pictures and videos of our relief intervention on:

www.asia-ngo.org/earthquake_updates

Please forward the link with the updatings to the Sangha, thank you!

Best regards

Linda Fidanzia

(ASIA Fundraising)

www.asia-onlus.org

----------


## ullu

Дорогие друзья,

Сейчас, когда из Тибета до нас дошел крик боли: 69 юношей и девушек совершили самоподжоги, с просьбой о большей свободе, о правах человека и возможностях для изучения тибетского языка и культуры, и этот крик был встречен оглушительной тишиной в национальных и международных средствах массовой информации, ASIA, решила откликнуться, и в этой критической ситуации приняла решение отправить 500 девочек из кочевых племен Тибета в школу.

Мне срочно нужна вся ваша поддержка, что бы помочь ASIA осуществить кампанию "Дадим возможность учиться", и дать конкретный ответ на этот крик о помощи пришедший к нам из Тибета.

Давайте найдем спонсоров для 500 школьниц из тибетских кочевых племен к концу года!

Образование для девушки, женщины и в будущем, матери, является основой для мирной эволюции всего человечества. Образование для девушки из кочевых племен означает качественное повышение качества жизни всей общины и сохранение тибетской культуры, находящийся под угрозой, больше, чем когда-либо.

Для достижения результата нам необходимо поддержать кампанию "Дадим возможность учиться" со всей нашей энергией и энтузиазмом, рассказывая всем знакомым, в семье, на работе, в школе и университете, бесконечно распространяя информацию в facebook и других других социальных сетях.

Я знаю, многие из вас уже давно стали спонсорами и в течении многих лет поддерживают "усыновленных" ими детей, и хорошо понимают ценность этого проекта. Я прошу вас поделиться своим опытом и стать спонсором для девушки из кочевого племени вместе с одним или несколькими своими друзьями.

Пожалуйста, примите активное участие в этой кампании, станьте главными героями и представителями этого мероприятия.

Обратный отсчет начался, и уже многие люди уже подписались! На нашем сайте вы можете получить обновленную информацию в режиме реального времени.

Благодаря вашему активному участию мы справимся с этой задачей также, как и с многими предыдущими, что уже были решены с вашей помощью.

Вы можете получить более подробную информацию на нашем сайте www.asia-ngo.org/en, или связавшись с Робертой по электронной почте adozioni@asia-onlus.org или по телефону ** 39 06 44340034.

С наилучшими пожеланиями

Андреа Дель'Анжело

Директор фонда ASIA

оригинал письма:

Dearest Friends,

At this time, when the cry of pain reaches us from Tibet of 69 young girls and boys torching themselves to ask for more freedom, more human rights and more chances to study Tibetan language and culture, a cry met with deafening silence by the national and international media, ASIA, had decided to respond to this critical situation by taking the commitment to send 500 nomad girls to school..

I urgently need all your support to promote the ASIA “Let’s get them to School” campaign to give a concrete response to this cry for help coming to us from Tibet.

Let’s find long distance sponsors for 500 nomad Tibetan schoolgirls by the end of the year!

For a girl, woman and mother of the future, education is fundamental for the peaceful evolution of all mankind. Education for a nomad girl means raising the quality of life of all the community and safeguarding Tibetan culture, now under greater threat than ever.

To achieve this result we need to promote the “ Let’s get them to School” campaign with vigour and enthusiasm, telling everyone we know, in the family, at work, at school and university, spreading the word endlessly, also on facebook and all the other social networks.

I know many of you have been long distant “mothers” for many years and are well aware of the value of this project. I am asking you to share your experience and to sponsor a nomad girl together, with one or more friends.

Please take an active part in this campaign, becoming protagonists and envoys of this undertaking.

The countdown has already started and many people have already subscribed! On our website you can get updated information in real time.

Through your commitment we will meet this challenge too, as we have many others with your support.

You can get more information on our website www.asia-ngo.org/en, or by contacting Roberta on adozioni@asia-onlus.org –or calling ** 39 06 44340034.

Warmest regards

Andrea Dell’Angelo

ASIA Director

----------


## ullu

Дорогие друзья
Мы хотим обратить обратить еще раз ваше внимание на проект фонда Азия - программу по 
сбору средств на обучение тибетских девочек из среды тибетских кочевников "Дайте им возможность пойти в школу", а также студентов и
монахов.

Вы можете получить больше информации об этой программе здесь
http://www.asia-ngo.org/en/index.php...article&id=236
Образование для девочки в Тибете значит возможность для нее стать свободной женщиной, имеющей возможность пользоваться своими правами, влиять на экономические и социальные условия в обществе, знать как защищаться от болезней, растить здоровых и благополучных детей.
В Тибете ситуация такова, что обучение девочек - детей кочевников - это шаг по спасению целой культуры, находящейся на грани вымирания.

Ринпоче недавно призвал общину поддержать этот проект Азии "Подумайте, сколько мы тратим на бесполезные вещи.... Может, иногда лучше было бы направить деньги на что то полезное?"

Есть разные виды спонсорства - длительное - 300 евро в год, 
минимальный - 25 евро в месяц, но вы обязуетесь платить в течение года.
Оплатить можно банковским переводом, кредитной карточкой либо через Paypal.
здесь можно сделать перевод для обучения девочек
http://www.asia-ngo.org/en/index.php...=196&Itemid=59
здесь можно сделать перечисление для реконструкции школы
http://www.asia-ngo.org/en/index.php...Itemid=59#form

----------

Топпер- (04.03.2013)

----------


## ullu

В прошлом году Кунсангары поддерживали 6 девочек , в этом году девочки прислали нам рисунки и письма с благодарностью, очень трогательные. 
Три девочки учатся теперь в школе Юнгог, а три девочки в школе Ригмо.

Из ASIA нам прислали краткую биографию девочек и немного информации о школах. Вот перевод про школу Юнгог

Начальная школа Юнгог

Находясь на высоте 3200 метров, школа Юнгог расположена среди покрытых лугами гор, где пасущиеся под присмотром пастухов (часто женщин и детей) овцы, козы и яки являются единственной формой жизни, которую можно наблюдать на протяжении многих и многих километров. Грязные и часто босые дети одеты в очень лёгкую изношенную одежду, но всё же они очень улыбчивы и любопытны. Эти дети происходят из семей кочевых скотоводов, и часто их можно увидеть только раз в семестр, поскольку их семьи находятся слишком далеко, и они слишком бедны, чтобы позволить себе поездку. Здешняя земля - дикая величественная и незагрязнённая.

Провинция Цинхай является одной из беднейших провинций в Китае. Город Хебей, в котором находится школа Юнгог, населяют 5742 человека, большая часть из которых тибетцы. В этой области есть две школы: начальная средняя школа и Начальная школа Юнгог. В этой школе учатся 540 учеников и работают 40 человек учителей и прочего персонала. Эта школа обслуживает пять деревень, которые населены только тибетцами-кочевниками. 

Жизнь в школе очень проста и следует естественному ритму: там нет воды, и подача электричества осуществляется нерегулярно. День в школе очень долог: подъём в 6:00 утра и занятия до 21:00 с надлежащими переменами, обедом и ужином.

Из-за огромных расстояний иногда дети остаются в школе даже на выходные и встречаются со своими семьями в конце семестра или два раза за полугодие. Чтобы придать жизни учеников особый колорит и сделать обучение более приятным, школьные учителя организуют игры и соревнования в поддержку традиционных учебных мероприятий. 

·       Конкурсы традиционных танцев: класс, который придёт первым, выигрывает сертификат, блокноты и ручки для каждого ребёнка

·       Конкурс чтения на тибетском, китайском и английском языках: в прошлом семестре в конкурсе участвовало 36 учеников, и они выиграли 12 ручек и блокнотов.

Благодаря ремонту и проекту по дистанционному спонсированию условия проживания в школе существенно улучшились, и число учеников быстро возросло. Проект дистанционного спонсирования начался в 2011 г. со спонсирования 25 детей. Сегодня спонсируется 40 детей.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2013), Шуньяананда (08.11.2017)

----------


## ullu

Спасибо всем! 
За последние месяцы мы совершили еще один невероятный подвиг! 
С октября 2012 года мы работаем вместе с вами для достижения двух амбициозных целей в рамках проекта Давайте поможем им пойти в школу:
1) спонсировать и таким образом дать возможность для обучения 500 тибетских девочек 
2) собрать средства для строительства новых столовой и кухни в школе в Голок. 

Мы достигли первой цели 8 марта 2013 благодаря участию многих из вас. 
Сегодня, почти через год, мы рады сообщить вам, что мы достигли второй цели. 
Контракты на строительство новых столовой и кухни для школы в Голок были подписаны и работы начнутся в апреле и закончатся в октябре.

СПАСИБО 

Образование девочек, будущих  женщин и матерей, имеет решающее значение для эволюции человечества. 
Спасибо всем, кто участвовал. Спасибо за пожертвования, за распространение наших писем и звонков.
Спасибо за организацию обедов, вечеринок, для привлечения вашей энергии в поддержку этой кампании. 
В тибетской деревне кочевников мы в очередной раз запустили механизм позитивных перемен, эволюцию, которая начинается от тибетских девушек, будущих женщин и  матерей, и окажет положительное влияние на все человечество.
(прошу прощения , возможно мой перевод не очень точный)

Полностью здесь на английском
http://www.asia-ngo.org/en/index.php...article&id=323

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.03.2014), Шуньяананда (08.11.2017)

----------


## ullu

Фонд ASIA, основанный в 1988 Чогьялом Намкаем Норбу Ринпоче это благотворительный фонд всемирной Дзогчен-общины. ASIA более 25-и лет непрерывно работает, чтобы помочь людям Тибета, предоставляя необходимые средства удаленным поселениям кочевников, отрезанных от доступа медицинских и иных служб экстренного реагирования, а также возможностей образования.
ПРОЕКТ КХАМДОГАР уникален ~ это место духовного наследия Общины, где Ригдзин Чангчуб Дордже, коренной гуру нашего учителя, давал Учения Чогьялу Намкаю Норбу.
Также, то, что делает этот проект особенным – это географическая изоляция и другие факторы, по причине которых, очень сложно и иногда невозможно доставить туда средства помощи.
В 1999 Ринпоче послал в Восточный Цегьялгар написанное от руки письмо, в котором попросил нас быть ответственными за Кхамдогар.
До этих пор нам удавалось поддерживать это святое место, посредством долгосрочного спонсирования 60-и монахов, живущих там.
Из-за очень сложной ситуации в этом регионе, мы не можем контролировать этот проект обычным образом, подготавливая бюджет и финансовую отчетность. Тем не менее, мы должны постараться обеспечить финансовую поддержку, необходимую для поддержания жизни Кхамдогарской общины и его духовной традиции.
Местная община практикующих, мирян и монахов, которые до сих пор там живут, под духовным руководством сына Атха Лхамо – дочери Ригдзина Чангчуба Дордже, который обрел радужное тело – нуждается в нашей помощи.
Более полутора лет мы не могли добраться до этого места, чтобы помочь им, но сейчас, к счастью, у нас появилась такая возможность.
ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, ПРИСОЕДИНЯЙТЕСЬ К НАМ И ВНОСИТЕ СВОИ ПОЖЕРТВОВАНИЯ!
Следите за новостями в «Зеркале» и на Цегьялгарнет (Tsegyalgarnet).
БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО! ТАШИ ДЕЛЕК!
http://melong.com/ru/news/27-asia/32...r-project.html

Здесь можно прочитать ещё про Кхамдогар ( на итальянском ) и посмотреть фото
http://www.asia-ngo.org/j15/index.ph...article&id=166

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.03.2014), Шуньяананда (08.11.2017)

----------


## ullu

Статья ASIA — Психологическая помощь детям, пережившим землетрясение

http://ru.melong.com/?p=4081

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.02.2016), Кеин (13.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (12.01.2016), Шуньяананда (08.11.2017)

----------


## ullu

Продолжается сбор средств для строительства начальной школы в Вакхе
Сейчас построены учебные классы и заканчивается строительство спален на 127 человек, поскольку дети кочевников не могут ходить в школу из дома. очень далеко , и единственная возможность учиться это интернат.
Но нет туалетов, столовой, душа или крана с горячей водой, и загородки от диких животных и бродячих собак.
Собирают деньги на столовую сейчас, потому что дети вынуждены есть на улице, сидя на камнях и деревьях, и в холодное время года это очень плохо.
http://ru.melong.com/the-wakha-school/

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.11.2017), Шуньяананда (08.11.2017)

----------


## ullu

Получили сегодня прекрасный ролик об открытии Азией четырех школ. 
Видео с любовью посвящается памяти любимого профессора Чогьяла Намкая Норбу, президента и основателя фонда АЗИЯ.

Текст от Азии из письма к видео :
"Благодаря многим из вас мы смогли реализовать важный проект для детей Расува (Непал); за два года мы построили четыре школы, в которых будут учиться более 500 детей.

Расува - горный район, расположенный к северу от Катманду, между высокими вершинами и крутыми и опасными тропами, где люди живут на 4 евро в день. Этот район пострадал от землетрясения 2015 года, когда землетрясения силой 7,8 балла и второе с силой 7,3 балла разрушили землю, деревни, повседневную жизнь мужчин, женщин и детей, которые смотрели, как их жизнь меняется навсегда.

Многие потеряли семью и друзей, и целые деревни были уничтожены. С тех пор АЗИЯ помогала на месте, сначала чрезвычайными мерами, а затем участием в проектах по доставке воды, посадке деревьев, пчеловодству, органическому земледелию. и многом другом для перезапуска местной экономики.

А затем было строительство школ Арухарха, Тангдор, Намуна и Дупчешвори. В этом видео, которое мы отправляем вам сегодня, мы хотим поделиться с вами инаугурациями, которые состоялись в декабре прошлого года.

Это наш способ пожелать вам счастливого 2019 года и показать вам, что, несмотря на большие и малые трудности, вместе можно сделать что-то конкретное. Наслаждайтесь "

----------

Ануруддха (11.01.2019), Владимир Николаевич (11.01.2019), Крапа (20.01.2019), ТаТая (29.08.2020)

----------

